# Nike+ pour iPod



## aRc4nGeLo (1 Février 2007)

salut le MacUsersssss

je vien d'acheter le Nike+ vu la passion de courir (aussi derrier le fille...) avec brassard et écouteurs sport...

s vous avez de conseille sur l'utilisation... merci


(dsl pour mon français...j'essaie ma c pas facile...mais j'essaie encore...)


----------



## MamaCass (1 Février 2007)

Salut,

Tu trouveras de l'aide et des conseils sur www.igen.fr

 Bonne course


----------



## aRc4nGeLo (2 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Tu trouveras de l'aide et des conseils sur www.igen.fr
> 
> Bonne course



merci bcp...


----------



## Harald (8 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir si il est vraiment imperatif d'avoir des basket Nike +
j'ai pas envie d'acheter des nouvelles basket juste pour ca.


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Oui , il faut des Nike


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juin 2007)

Pas forcement 
http://yablog.info/?p=77

Fais une recherche google avec "nike ipod velcro" par exemple...


----------



## StJohnPerse (8 Juin 2007)

Merci . Je savais pas


----------



## dmo95 (8 Juin 2007)

Oui en effet c'est pas obligatoire, mais les chaussures Nike+ sont tellement confortable, que elles sont inévitables je pense. Maintenant se sont mes première basket de running donc ... je n'ai pas de repères !

Mais c'est un plaisir de courir avec Nike+iPod


----------



## Harald (8 Juin 2007)

ah merci pour l'explication

mais nike + est ce que c impermeable?
je veux vraiment rien acheter de supplementaire


----------



## goonie (8 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Si tu prends des chaussures Nike, pas de probl&#232;me, puisque l'&#233;metteur est plac&#233; dans la semelle. Avec d'autres chaussures, cela d&#233;pend de ton syst&#232;me tiers. 
Personnellement, j'utilise des shoe poe avec des asics et avec plusieurs entra&#238;nements r&#233;alis&#233;s sous la pluie, je peux t'assurer que tout est ok. 
Mais, n'h&#233;sites pas &#224; aller sue le site de Ig&#233;n&#233;ration comme indiqu&#233; plus haut, tu trouveras les r&#233;ponses &#224; tes questions.


----------



## dmo95 (8 Juin 2007)

En fait c'est bien protegé dans la chaussure maintenant si tu utilise un petit clips que tu met sur ta chaussure pas sur.


----------



## Harald (12 Juin 2007)

merci pour les reponses


----------

